# 2004 Maxima Driving Lights



## Sammy Bryant (Nov 7, 2005)

All of my drivings lights went out at the same time. The headlights and fog lights on the correct control settings but the rear tail lights, front driving lights license plate light and the dash board dimmer switch (but the dashlight do work but at the brightest of settings).....all do not work. What went bad???

Sammy


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wrong section, mods we need this moved


----------

